# How does this look for a Blue Death Feigning Beetle enclosure?



## Nadezhda (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm getting my blue death feigning beetles in soon and wanted to check and make sure their enclosure was okay and if not, what I should add / take out before they arrive. 





I really like plants and taxidermy, so I added a lot of that element into their tank. I also used a broken teacup (no sharp edges) as a hiding place because I was scared of mites in bark. I'm not sure if they need more hiding places or a bigger hiding place? Any feedback is appreciated!

I'm super new to raising bugs and beetles, outside of crickets for frogs I have never properly raised a bug so I'm really excited. Any general tips on caring for blue death feigners would be great as well, although I think I've read everything that has to do with them on the internet already.

Here's an imgur album if the pictures don't work.. not sure how to work this site: http://imgur.com/a/2p5Iv

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 4


----------



## Jacob Ma (Apr 6, 2016)

Have the bones been thoroughly disinfected?  Mites shouldn't really be a problem with BDFBs because of the special coating on their exoskeletons deters stuff like that, and direct light usually gets rid of the other ones.  How many beetles are you getting? If you are getting around 5 individuals, then that should be enough for the beetles, as they will also burrow as well.  Do you have any lighting system for the insects?  What kind of substrate are you using?

Overall the setup seems fine, though I would be careful with the sunlight which could accidentally create an indoor greenhouse which could slowly cook the tank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Apr 7, 2016)

That's one really good looking setup, if I were a BDFB I would want to live there! I can't see anything wrong with the enclosure, as long as you keep them fairly dry you won't really experience any mite problems.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Praxibetelix (Apr 7, 2016)

Just wanted to mention what someone said to me in the Live Plants forum in regard to the succulents: make sure they don't have a milky white sap, since that is toxic. I am unfamiliar with succulents, so I have no idea what yours are like! I will take a pic of my current set-up so you can see it.

As for more room, they tend to huddle up together, I have a long piece of bark leaning against the glass, and frequently all 4 of mine will be piled up under it.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Praxibetelix (Apr 7, 2016)

You can see in the first image there are 2 beetles under the bark. There is also one in the jar, my daughter is 5 the pink jar was her touch lol! They are her bugs technically.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Praxibetelix (Apr 7, 2016)

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/desert-terrarium-plants.282011/
This is my thread in live plants, it has the reply about succulents.


----------



## Nadezhda (Apr 7, 2016)

Jacob Ma said:


> Have the bones been thoroughly disinfected?  Mites shouldn't really be a problem with BDFBs because of the special coating on their exoskeletons deters stuff like that, and direct light usually gets rid of the other ones.  How many beetles are you getting? If you are getting around 5 individuals, then that should be enough for the beetles, as they will also burrow as well.  Do you have any lighting system for the insects?  What kind of substrate are you using?
> 
> Overall the setup seems fine, though I would be careful with the sunlight which could accidentally create an indoor greenhouse which could slowly cook the tank.


Yes, I've disinfected the bones! Thank you for the info about the mites! I'll get them some bark, it will look better than the teacup.
I'm getting four beetles. I have the light on my desk, but not much else. Do I need to get them special lighting or is my desk lamp okay? The desk lamp lighting is what's used in the pictures, if that helps any. I'm using the desert substrate from bugsincyberspace.



Praxibetelix said:


> Just wanted to mention what someone said to me in the Live Plants forum in regard to the succulents: make sure they don't have a milky white sap, since that is toxic. I am unfamiliar with succulents, so I have no idea what yours are like! I will take a pic of my current set-up so you can see it.
> 
> As for more room, they tend to huddle up together, I have a long piece of bark leaning against the glass, and frequently all 4 of mine will be piled up under it.


I cut open the one of the leaves of each of the succulents and the sap is a clear greenish color, so I think I'll be alright! Thank you for that tip, I didn't know that.
Yeah, now that mites aren't a concern I'm gonna go out and get them a piece of bark!


----------



## Praxibetelix (Apr 7, 2016)

I


Nadezhda said:


> Yes, I've disinfected the bones! Thank you for the info about the mites! I'll get them some bark, it will look better than the teacup.
> I'm getting four beetles. I have the light on my desk, but not much else. Do I need to get them special lighting or is my desk lamp okay? The desk lamp lighting is what's used in the pictures, if that helps any. I'm using the desert substrate from bugsincyberspace.
> 
> 
> ...


We only have a light because it is so dark in that room. It is just a clip on light from the hardware store and a 60w incandescent bulb.


----------



## pannaking22 (Apr 7, 2016)

Very nice enclosure! Set up looks fine to me and you said you'll be adding bark so that'll add another natural element to it. I'm sure your beetles will enjoy themselves once they finish exploring the place!


----------



## Nadezhda (Apr 7, 2016)

Arrived today! I was scared they would come in dead because I chose priority shipping instead of express, but they all came in very lively and explorative of their surroundings! 
The mailman shoved the box in too tight so it was incredibly hard to get out and I shook up the poor little guys a lot, but they still held up.
Their color isn't as royal blue as I see some people's BDFBs being, but I am still in love!
They've all kind of wandered off into separate corners, but beforehand they were moving around and exploring a lot.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nadezhda (Apr 7, 2016)

Praxibetelix said:


> I
> We only have a light because it is so dark in that room. It is just a clip on light from the hardware store and a 60w incandescent bulb.


That is the same kind of light I have, are your beetles doing okay with it? 
I assume so, they look very happy! Your tank is adorable by the way, I love the little wicker ball and the pink jar is so cute.


----------



## Tenevanica (Apr 7, 2016)

Nadezhda said:


> That is the same kind of light I have, are your beetles doing okay with it?
> I assume so, they look very happy! Your tank is adorable by the way, I love the little wicker ball and the pink jar is so cute.


This isn't my area to reply, (you didn't ask me the question) but BDFBs are fine under really any light source. They'd probably do fine in the dark, but I'd keep a light on them because it stimulates some really interesting behaviors. These guys set their schedules on light. I've been doing some mini experiments, and they will set and remember schedules based on a "day night cycle." If I remove the light sources from their tank, they'll always start becoming active at the same time. This is the time that I'd normally turn the light off. A light will cause them to become more active, especially at dusk. I guess these are technically nocturnal beetles, but with proper lighting they will start having diurnal tendencies and start showing themselves during the day. Very interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Apr 7, 2016)

Glad they arrived safely! These guys are incredibly hardy, and I would actually be surprised if they died during shipping. Even if the package got lost for a few days in the mail, I'm pretty sure they'd still be fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Praxibetelix (Apr 8, 2016)

Nadezhda said:


> That is the same kind of light I have, are your beetles doing okay with it?
> I assume so, they look very happy! Your tank is adorable by the way, I love the little wicker ball and the pink jar is so cute.


Thanks! I really love your tank too. The beetles did fine without the light, like Tenevanica said, however once we added the light they started behaving "better." Now they are  more active in the morning and evening. They have started mating, and started to do more excavating.

My husband, the anti-bug/spider guy in the house, insisted we get them a light. He was concerned the beetles were cold. The 60w light is not heating them up by any  means, but I can tell that the hides are above room temperature on the lighted surface. In my opinion, as amateur as it may be, it is more natural for their hides to be warm on the top side. In the desert I have to assume that the sand and hides there are scorching on top and cool underneath. Our substrate is far from scorching, it is just a little warm to the touch.

By the way, my husband started holding the beetles! I think he might be falling in love lol!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Praxibetelix (Apr 8, 2016)

Are they eating the jelly?
We gave ours some pieces of orange over night, oh my gosh, there was a bull rush on the oranges, it was so funny. Lots of tug of war over them. Funny thing is, I put in a piece of orange for each beetle, so there was no need for fighting haha.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tenevanica (Apr 8, 2016)

Praxibetelix said:


> Are they eating the jelly?
> We gave ours some pieces of orange over night, oh my gosh, there was a bull rush on the oranges, it was so funny. Lots of tug of war over them. Funny thing is, I put in a piece of orange for each beetle, so there was no need for fighting haha.


Now you understand why we love these beetles! The interesting behaviors these beetles exhibit is just amazing. I'd rather keep these than any exotic stag beetle any day! Good luck with these, as I've already said. You will eventually come to love all Tenebrionid beetles!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pannaking22 (Apr 8, 2016)

Glad to hear they made it! They're a super hardy bunch though, so I wouldn't be too worried about them dying in transit. They may actually lighten up a little bit too as they dry out, so they might get to that nice royal blue in a day or two. 

And besides watching their general antics, feeding is the most fun time to watch them! There's always all kinds of conflicts and action that it ends up being super entertaining lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nadezhda (Apr 8, 2016)

Tenevanica said:


> This isn't my area to reply, (you didn't ask me the question) but BDFBs are fine under really any light source. They'd probably do fine in the dark, but I'd keep a light on them because it stimulates some really interesting behaviors. These guys set their schedules on light. I've been doing some mini experiments, and they will set and remember schedules based on a "day night cycle." If I remove the light sources from their tank, they'll always start becoming active at the same time. This is the time that I'd normally turn the light off. A light will cause them to become more active, especially at dusk. I guess these are technically nocturnal beetles, but with proper lighting they will start having diurnal tendencies and start showing themselves during the day. Very interesting.


Thank you for the informative reply! Should I just keep the light on at all times?



Praxibetelix said:


> Are they eating the jelly?
> We gave ours some pieces of orange over night, oh my gosh, there was a bull rush on the oranges, it was so funny. Lots of tug of war over them. Funny thing is, I put in a piece of orange for each beetle, so there was no need for fighting haha.


They love the jelly! I also got them turtle food with mealworms and shrimp, they love that too. They choose the turtle food over the jelly in most cases, actually.


----------



## Nadezhda (Apr 8, 2016)

Accidentally posted twice, not sure how to delete posts.


----------



## Praxibetelix (Apr 8, 2016)

My kids turn the light on around 7am and I shut it off around 5pm.

Interesting, turtle food! I just gave mine some beta splenda food pellets, that seemed well received. We have 4 betas and a comet goldfish. Fish food is plentiful at our house lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadezhda (Apr 8, 2016)

Praxibetelix said:


> My kids turn the light on around 7am and I shut it off around 5pm.
> 
> Interesting, turtle food! I just gave mine some beta splenda food pellets, that seemed well received. We have 4 betas and a comet goldfish. Fish food is plentiful at our house lol.


I love betas! I didn't know you could feed them (the beetles, I mean) fish food, that's cool. I think they'll eat almost anything. I gave them a big serving of food but I regret it a little because it's just sitting there and it'll take them a while to eat even a pellet of the turtle food!


----------



## Praxibetelix (Apr 8, 2016)

I definitely have too much the first couple times we fed them. Fortunately, they don't mind if you remove the leftovers.

I removed the orange pieces in the morning (do not want fruit gnats), and I switch out the dry food when it looks unappetizing lol.  it's been so fun really.

Hope you love them! We might be ordering more in a couple weeks!


----------



## Tenevanica (Apr 8, 2016)

Nadezhda said:


> Thank you for the informative reply! Should I just keep the light on at all times?


No, turn the light off at night, and on in the morning. Simulate a day-night cycle.


----------



## Nadezhda (Apr 9, 2016)

Tenevanica said:


> No, turn the light off at night, and on in the morning. Simulate a day-night cycle.


Okay, thank you! Sorry I misunderstood!


----------



## Praxibetelix (Apr 11, 2016)

How are the beetles doing?


----------



## Nadezhda (Apr 15, 2016)

Praxibetelix said:


> How are the beetles doing?


Sorry for the late reply; they're doing well! 
I was watering the plants and accidentally squirted two of the beetles who were hiding underneath and they turned black. Oops! They're doing just fine though, and the blue is slowly coming back.
They've adjusted well to their new home and found all the perfect places to burrow. They're surprisingly bold already, I only take them out to show guests or my younger siblings. 
I taught my little sister not to be afraid of bugs with them, which was nice! Maybe she'll start finding them fascinating too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Praxibetelix (Apr 16, 2016)

Excellent! I find that mine also hang out under the plants we put in. They are so fun, I hope you keep enjoying them.


----------



## Dave Jay (Apr 19, 2018)

I read a few articles about them a few weeks ago, the colour varies according to moisture/humidity. If I remember correctly, the drier it is the more vivid the blue becomes because the blue waxy coating is their way of slowing water loss. Don't take my word for it, I just read a few online articles one night, but if you're interested you could find out. 
Great set-up btw.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dovey (Apr 19, 2018)

Nadezhda said:


> Yes, I've disinfected the bones! Thank you for the info about the mites! I'll get them some bark, it will look better than the teacup.
> I'm getting four beetles. I have the light on my desk, but not much else. Do I need to get them special lighting or is my desk lamp okay? The desk lamp lighting is what's used in the pictures, if that helps any. I'm using the desert substrate from bugsincyberspace.
> 
> 
> ...


No no I love the teacup! I know this thread was a while ago, but don't lose the teacup! I absolutely adore anthro-artifacts. Found artifacts are the best. My pet rats love to take naps in a little teapot I hung in their cage. The porcelain stays cool when the house is warm. And everyone thinks it's adorable. 

Keep the teacup! In fact, you've inspired me. I'm going to be setting up a bark scorpion and blue death feigning beetle habitat in the next few days, and a teacup is an absolute must now! Maybe for room, I will compromise and go for an espresso or consomme cup.


----------

